

The 150 Things the World's Smartest People Are Afraid Of - givan
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/what-150-of-the-worlds-smartest-scientists-are-worried-about

======
seren
I used to be afraid of Peak Oil, but it seems we are willing to burn whatever
we can find, and it would be a slow death, so now I would say it would be a
Carrington type event (apparently we were really close to another one in July
2012) followed by a few nuclear meltdown.

